# Home Built splitter



## 67mopar (May 6, 2012)

Hi Im new to this forum, and i was wondering if I could get your feedback on this project, and what the problem might be.

Its a home made job, and its got a big 4" x say 24 ram, I just put a 5 hp honda p washer motor on it and it works untill I get to the log then bogs under load, ok my first thought is under powered, but Ive see less hp do more, second i have no idea what the pump is except its a single stage, 3 it has a big resivoir and is only half full, but the ram moves fine, and I dont want to waste another 20 bucks for a gallon of fluid for no reason unless im reasonable sure it could be the problem. , once the wedge hits the wood it bogs out and dies. thanks , I;ll see ya over in the lawn tractor forum with a ton of questions


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking that either the cylinder does not have a large enough bore or you are trying to split a log that is too big although I could be wrong


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Make sure your wedge is acting like a wedge (look at some store splitters), and you really need a 2 stage pump.


----------

